# Roof Maintenance Revisited



## gmutt (May 9, 2007)

I just did a search and read what most Outback owners do for roof maintenance. I have a 21RS (2006). My neighbor has a 5th wheeler - can't remember the brand name, but it's not Outback, Keystone, etc. He said he was told that he needs to put some kind of roof treatment on his entire roof every year. I don't remember anything like that in the manual, and the tips I read in my search seemed to be more concerned with just washing the roof and recaulking where needed. Does anyone know of any other roof maintenance that would involve putting some type of sealer, etc. on the entire roof every year??

BTW - my Outback is parked uncovered.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Dicor does sell a sealer that is supposed to extend the life of the rubber and whiten it up. Every year seems a little excessive and expensive though, I haven't done it yet. ---Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I clean mine a couple times a year with Dicor products and use a UV protectant each time. I Check all the seams and seals once a year and use Dicor lap sealent if needed, maybe that is what hes talking about. Not sure...


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I would check before putting anything else on the roof in case it voids the warranty. I believe that the rubber roof membrane has a 10 year warranty, so I just follow the cleaning instructions. Sure would suck if something damaged the roof and warranty would not touch it. But I clean it twice a year with an extremely mild laundry detergent (ivory snow, or something like that). Cleans it up nice, is environmentally friendly and does not harm the roof. Plus it is a 1/4 the price of any roof cleaning stuff.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Cleaning and inspecting is all that is required. Sealants are not required but UV blockers "may" help but are more likely just be an extra expense. The membrane is very durable.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I just wash it too keep it clean and inspect the sealants. Ours is 6 years old and shows no sign of wearing out. There is some white chalky residue that washes of it now but I've read that's normal.

Mike


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

I just cleaned the roof on my 21RS. I used Maguires NXT car wash, and my handy home made 'rag on a stick' . With these 21 footers you can reach the whole roof from a 8 foot step ladder.
The car wash stuff is easy on the sides of the trailer. I had to scrub a good bit on the roof cause I don't think it had been cleaned before. Its surprising how much fallout is in the air. 
I used the Protectall brand rubber roof sealant, and UV blocker. It put a clear coat up there on the rubber. I used a paint roller with extension to 'roll' it on. It turned out real good. I would use it again. I think I used about a half a gallon. I still have a good bit left in the gallon jug. It reminded me of ArmorAll , but thicker. You could definitely tell where you have put it on the roof. It was easy to use. Have had two good rain storms since and it looks very bright. Hasn't washed off yet, thank goodness. It says you may have to apply it twice a year, depending on the amount of rain you get. whatever that means?
I used that Dicor rubber lap sealant to cover suspect seams and re-did the TV antenna area before putting the ProtectAll on. Chased the wasp out of the AC. 
It wasn't bad. I would use the Protectall again.







Git-R-Done.


----------



## jimhurley (Aug 27, 2008)

Good Sam had this article on rubber roof maintenance.
http://rvbasics.com/techtips/rv-roof-care.html


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

jimhurley said:


> Good Sam had this article on rubber roof maintenance.
> http://rvbasics.com/techtips/rv-roof-care.html


Thanks for the link. Great tips.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I use a rubber roof cleaner and conditioner. I spray it on and take a soft bristle brush and scrub/wipe the roof. Cleans up nice and makes the roof feel moist and pliable. Its called Full Timer's Choice Rubber Roof Cleaner & Conditioner. I think its made by Camco RV. One 32 ounce bottle has lasted me over a year and I've treated the roof twice.

Mike


----------

